# lilo: installare windows dopo linux [solved]

## rabside

Ciao a tutti!

ho un piccolo problema: dopo aver installato windows in /dev/hda2 e lanciato lilo inconsole, non riesco più ad avviare winzozz! di seguito posto il mio lilo.conf speranzoso che qualcuno possa aiutarmi!

 *Quote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> map=/boot/map
> 
> default="gentoo"
> ...

 

le ultime 2 righe le ho aggiunte perchè ho letto sul furom che poteva aiutare ma i risultati sono gli stessi: quando avvio win mi compare la scritta windows loading... e nulla più

grazie mille!

ciao!Last edited by rabside on Sat Nov 27, 2004 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bigliasfera

windows vuole la prima parte del tuo hd se non dico na cazzata...

----------

## rabside

maronna! sarebbe terribile se fosse vero! dovrei rinunciare alla mia gentoo! spero che qualcuno possa illuminarmi in questo senso!

ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

non vedo il perchè... hai una caterva di opzioni davanti a te, non farti prendere dal panico:

Opzione A)

Indolore: metti grub e usi l'opzione per rimappare gli hd (ti consente di avviare windows anche dal secondo hd). Non so se sia possibile anche con lilo...

L'idea è mettere qualcosa del genere nel tuo grub.conf nella sezione relativa al boot di windows:

 *Quote:*   

>    If you have installed DOS (or Windows) on a non-first hard disk, you
> 
> have to use the disk swapping technique, because that OS cannot boot
> 
> from any disks but the first one. The workaround used in GRUB is the
> ...

 

tutte queste informazioni sono state ottenute semplicemente scrivendo

```
info grub
```

sulla console   :Wink: 

Opzione B)

Potrebbe essere dolorosa: Riavvia da livecd e sposta la tua partizione gentoo sulla partizione windows con il comando cp -a (prima ovviamente devi riformattare la partizione windows nello stesso filesystem che hai usato per linux e montare entrambe  :Wink:  )

Dopo reinstalli windows nella partizione linux (la prima) e il gioco è fatto

Ricordati di aggiornare il bootloader e fstab per essere coerente con la nuova partizione dove ora risiede il tuo windows

Opzione C)

La più dolorosa: Formatta e reinstalla tutto

Opzione D) Ma come "devo rinunziare a Gentoo" ?!?!?! Mi pare ovvio che tra i due sloggia windozz   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Opzione D) Ma come "devo rinunziare a Gentoo" ?!?!?! Mi pare ovvio che tra i due sloggia windozz    

 

uo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Indolore: metti grub e usi l'opzione per rimappare gli hd (ti consente di avviare windows anche dal secondo hd). Non so se sia possibile anche con lilo...

 

Più che altro puoi rimappare gli HD e non le partizioni come nel suo caso.

Comunque, rabside, prova a marcare bootable la partizione windoze e verifica guarda se fa il boot.

----------

## rabside

tramite qtparted ho visto che la partizione di winzozz è attiva (me la ha settata l'installazione di default).

tra l'altro, perdonate la lameraggine, non mi ricordo il comandino per vedere e in caso modifcare le varie partizioni; in pratica l'equivalente di fdisk  :Embarassed: 

non credo che mi dia più info di qtparted ma tentare non nuoce!

----------

## Nemesix2001

io trovo molto comodo cfdisk....lo so lo so che fdisk è più da puristi  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## Josuke

che io sappia....windows xp può stare un po' dove vuole basta che la partizione sia bootable

----------

## rabside

vedo di aggiungere qualche info in più così da ottenere qualche aiuto in più   :Smile:  .

con cfdisk ho settato la partizione /dev/hda2 bootabile ma nulla è cambiato, in compenso ho scoperto questa cosa strana: io avevo creato 3 partizioni primarie: la prima per gentoo, la seconda per win e la terza per i download. 

nel momento in cui ho installato win ho scelto la partizione 2 (ovvero hda2), solo ora ho scoperto che il prog di installazione ha trasformato hda2 in estesa e dentro ha creato un'unica unità logica (hda5) dove ci sono i file di win!

mi son detto:" facile! basta mettere in lilo.conf /dev/hda5 per la partizione di win"

ecco il risultato dopo aver lanciato lilo:

Added gentoo *

Added nitro_power

Fatal: Partition entry not found.

a questo punto non credo che mi abbia aggiornato l'mbr

spero che qualcuno possa illuminarmi!

ciao!

----------

## =DvD=

XP l'ho sempre messo "alto" ed è sempre partito...

Ma se non sbaglio usavo un trucchetto che non mi ricordo... E' passato del tempo dall'ultima volta che ho messo xp!  :Wink: 

----------

## rabside

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> XP l'ho sempre messo "alto" ed è sempre partito...
> 
> 

 

In che senso alto?

confido nel trucchetto   :Wink: 

attendo impaziente!

----------

## randomaze

 *rabside wrote:*   

> nel momento in cui ho installato win ho scelto la partizione 2 (ovvero hda2), solo ora ho scoperto che il prog di installazione ha trasformato hda2 in estesa e dentro ha creato un'unica unità logica (hda5) dove ci sono i file di win!

 

...che io sappia windows non parte da una unità logica, almeno un windows precedente a XP, se poi abbiano deciso di evolversi non so...

----------

## rabside

dopo l'istallazione di windows, win partiva tranquillamente tanto che ho installato il service pack 2! poi ho preso il mio rescue disk e ho rimesso lilo! quindi non dovrebbe essere un prob di win, non credi?

----------

## randomaze

 *rabside wrote:*   

> dopo l'istallazione di windows, win partiva tranquillamente tanto che ho installato il service pack 2! poi ho preso il mio rescue disk e ho rimesso lilo! quindi non dovrebbe essere un prob di win, non credi?

 

E naturalmente non hai fatto il backup dell'MBR prima.

É strano anche che windows si sia messo di sua spontanea volontà sulla partizione estesa, ma tutto è possibile con quel coso e le sue "procedure automatiche" fatte di nascosto all'utente...

Non so cosa dirti se non che provare con grub alla fine non costa troppa fatica.

Oppure cercare di ripristinare l'MBR di windows (con un disco di ripristino?) e poi salvarlo con dd in modo da poter fare esperimenti in tranquillità.

----------

## OKreZ

 *rabside wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Cosa banale ma non si sa mai, non e' che ti ci mancano un paio di " ? ovvero

```
other=/dev/hda2

label="windows"

table=/dev/hda

boot-as=0x80

```

----------

## bigliasfera

qua detta legge la "firma"  di peach!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

         """""  Coltiva Linux che tanto windows si pianta da solo. """"

----------

## rabside

ragass datemi quaklche consiglio pls!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Indolore: metti grub e usi l'opzione per rimappare gli hd (ti consente di avviare windows anche dal secondo hd). Non so se sia possibile anche con lilo... Più che altro puoi rimappare gli HD e non le partizioni come nel suo caso.
> 
> 

 

Oops... non avevo letto per bene il problema a quanto pare....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rabside

MA NON E' POSSIBILE! avevo installato GRUB con questa configurazione: 

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 5 secs.

timeout 5

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

#fallback 1

# For booting gentoo normale

title  Gentoo 2.6.5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.5  root=/dev/hda1

# For booting nitro

title  Nitro Power!

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-nitro-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda1

#windows

title=Windows XP

map (hd0,0) (hd0,1)

map (hd0,1) (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

e la prima volta che lo ho avviato, winzozz era partito!!! ora non più  :Sad: 

nessuno a qualche idea  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rabside wrote:*   

> e la prima volta che lo ho avviato, winzozz era partito!!! ora non più 

 

Tra i tentativi spegnevi completamente il PC o facevi solo il ctrl-alt-del?

----------

## rabside

solo  ctrl-alt-del!

dici che può essere quello? sinceramente non ne capirei il motivo!

cmq provero  :Sad: 

che palle sto win!

----------

## randomaze

 *rabside wrote:*   

> solo  ctrl-alt-del!
> 
> dici che può essere quello? sinceramente non ne capirei il motivo!

 

è un ipotesi... potrebbe rimanere qualcosa nel BIOS

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rabside wrote:*   

> e la prima volta che lo ho avviato, winzozz era partito!!! ora non più 
> 
> nessuno a qualche idea 

 

Per un certo periodo ho avuto winxp sul mio pc prima di convincere mio fratello a mettersi il 2000 e non scassare più di tanto...

Mi faceva stranissimi errori per cui a volte partiva, a volte no, a volte diceva che mancava un file e a volte invece lo trovava...

Di solito provando a riavviare due o tre volte di fila partiva, guarda se è il tuo caso questo

P.S. riconosco che quello che ti ho postato può sembrare magia, ma sul mio pc faceva davvero così! Solo l'XP però, il 2000 fa il boot perfettamente (per quanto windows possa fare perfettamente qualcosa...)

----------

## ulric

Windows98 deve necessariamente essere installato nella partizione primaria del primo disco. Windows2000/XP non ha questo limite e parte da dove vuoi, ma non credo da una partizione estesa.

Ti consiglio di usare grub e non dovrebbe essere necessario il map dei dischi.

Per riavere funzionante il boot di windws senza traumi eccessivi e se non hai salvato l'MBR, avvia da CD di Win, scegli di Ripristinare una installazione mediante la Console di ripristino. Ti chiederà la password di Administrator e poi ti darà un prompt.

Qui digita fixmbr e fixboot per riavere il bootloader di windows.

A questo punto ti sei chiuso fuori da gentoo, ma niente paura, riparti con il LiveCD, vai di chroot e reinstallati grub provando a riadattare la configurazione grub.conf.example al tuo caso.

Hai messaggi di errore dal boot di windows?

----------

## rabside

nessun errore!

interessante il suggerimento! proverò thx!

----------

## SilverXXX

Ho bisogno di rimappare gli hd! vi prego! (in relata però uso win solo per alcuni giochi mp) Potreste essere più precisi su come fare?

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ho bisogno di rimappare gli hd! vi prego! (in relata però uso win solo per alcuni giochi mp) Potreste essere più precisi su come fare?

 

Spiega meglio la tua situazione   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Semplice: il primo disco, hd0 per grub, contiene solo /boot, /home e /; il secondo, hd1, swap, la partizione di win2k e altro spazio libero. Per installare windows, ho dovuto togliere l'alimentazione al disco hd0 dove c'è linux. Dopo il setup (odioso, 4 reboot con i driver), ho riattaccato il disco hd0, impostato il rootnoverify giusto in grub e windows non ne ha voluto sapere di partire. Penso che questa opzione della mappatura dei dischi faccia al caso mio, ma non so come usarla.

ps grazie in anticipo

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Semplice: il primo disco, hd0 per grub, contiene solo /boot, /home e /; il secondo, hd1, swap, la partizione di win2k e altro spazio libero. Per installare windows, ho dovuto togliere l'alimentazione al disco hd0 dove c'è linux. 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Io uso lilo per quest'ultimo le opzioni sono:

```

      map-drive=0x80

      to=0x81

      map-drive=0x81

      to=0x80

```

per grub non so  :Sad: 

----------

## rabside

VITTORIA! c'è l'ho fatta, ho risolto il problema!!!! In pratica sopravvalutavo windows, credevo fosse più intelligente: in pratica non bootava in hda2 (ovvero nella partizione estesa), non in hda5 (ovvero nella partizione logica dove è installato), ma rullo di tamburi, in hda3 dove ci sono i file di backup!!!

Ora se qualcuno mi può spiegare il perchè di sta cosa assurda mi farebbe un gran favore!

ciao!

----------

## SilverXXX

Ho risolto usando l'opzione map di grub, grazie   :Very Happy: 

ps. certo che win è oarecchio stupido se si fa fregare così

----------

